# All you 40# shooters



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

This REALLY depends on draw length, arrow length, centershot and bow mass.

What have you tried?

-Grant


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I am not a real tuner. As long as I don't see fish tailing, and all arrows are parallel to each other in the target, I am pretty happy. You probably want to take what I have with a grain of salt, maybe the whole box.

I have a 38 lb bow, drawn to 39 pounds. I do use the same arrows on a 40 lb bow. Both bows appear to be cut to center and I use thin, 1/32, leather as a strike plate. The arrows are BeMan ICS Bowhunter 500, left full length which I think is 31 1/2 inches. I have standard glue in adapters and use 125 grain field tips. They are fletched with 3 four inch feathers. 

I have not found a reason to try anything else, although I am getting interested in lighter arrows with smaller fletching. Probably in a 600 spine.


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

Different 40lb bows have different acceleration rates and velocity. Some you have to shoot sub 600 spine and others will handle a 500. Best bet is to get some 600's and do some bareshaft tuning. Get several tip weights to work with, play with brace height, centershot, and nock point. As a last resort cut the shaft in very small increments of 1/4 inch or so at a time.

Read this http://www.texasarchery.org/BoardMembers/RickStonebrakerPages/TuningForTens/TuningForTens.html


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm shooting an Omega Delta with 40# on the fingers at 27 inches.

I've been shooting 31.5" .500 spine arrows. The last batch I ordered came in at only 31 inches. I shot some bare shafts and a few shots showed slightly stiff. I need to shoot some more but I might need to add a little tip weight or something.

A 600 should work for certain but you'll probably end up with a shorter arrow or less point weight.

I like the long arrow and the smaller gaps but the manufacturers keep taking back shaft length.


----------



## Good Stuff (Jul 26, 2012)

Many factors will depend on what one shoots other than just Poundage as others have said above,but for what it's worth I shoot a Great Plains Take down Longbow.I pull 42 lbs. at 26" draw. I shoot CX Heritage 600's 29" long with a 145 grain head.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

I had a 40 lb delta and shoot gold tip .600 at 28 1/2" with 100 gr brass inserts and 150 gr heads. They flew great out of the bow. I shoot a lot of 40-45 lb bows and can't get a .500 to shoot most times but .600 are good to go.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

GoldTip Traditionals 1535 (600) with 175gr tips. Full length.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

lake - 

As the guys have said, things like draw length, arrow length, point weight and the type of bow all factor in.
At 29", and 40# on the fingers, my 40# bows can take anything from a29" 1816 to a 1914 aluminum, to a 600 Carbon One to a 570 ACE, with head weight between 70 ans 110 grains. The only time fletch becomes an issue is when their weight factors in. For example some vanes can weight 3x as much as feathers - that does effect dynamic spine. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## mrdimi (Jun 1, 2014)

I shoot a 40# Omega Imperial and found that full-length Gold Tip Trads 600/125gr tips didn't shoot as well as they did on my 35# Sage. I picked up some Gold Tip Velocity 500's full length and with 125gr tips they shoot great. YMMV.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

what bow are you shooting as in brand or longbow or recurve?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I shoot GT Trad 15/35's full length, std. inserts, 125gr points, 3) 4" feathers w/ wraps from my 40# Hoyt Dorado drawn to 28". I shoot with a plunger and flipper type rest and short stabilizer.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

I shoot a 35/55 goldtip trad arrow cut to 27.50 nock groove to end of carbon. 

Standard GT inserts and a 250 point weight.

3 fletch 4 or 5 inch feather, will shoot vanes as well

1/16" past center cut 

I'm pulling 41.5 pounds from my DAS Dalla with trad tech carbon wood limbs. 

Off the shelf Velcro rest 

Fly like darts out at 40 yards and group extremely well

I'm a high F.O.C. Kinda guy


----------



## lakearcher (May 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input and feedback. On another thread I kinda am fishin for info as well,the Centershot thread I started. I started out using Carbon express 20-40 cut to 29" ( I think this was a mistake),125 grain tips, 4" fetching. Too stiff and loud! Then tried beman 500's full length,4" fletching, multiple tips all the way to 250grains. Still impacting 3-4" to the left( I am left handed)The bemans did bare shaft tune well. As has been suggested I do not want to engrain any bad habits as I am new and trying to get my form as right as possible. Thinking about trying to adjust Centershot to rectify this last tuning issue(impacting left) and if that don't work 600-700 spine might be in my immediate future.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

45#, 27.5" draw, Bear Weather Rest, TT Black Magic w/TT Long limbs (40# maxed to 45#)

GT 3555, 28.5", 125gr point, 100gr insert, 3x5" feathers, white wrap


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I've found that victory VAPS seem to offer up an extremely broad range of tune - ability....as their thick wall, micro - diameter construction allows for a greater range of centershot tuning.


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

28"draw; 40# recurve, I typically go 1816 with bullet points or 1813 with NIBBS. Some of my vintage recurves need a little more head weight (insert + 70-100 grain point). 3 x 3" feathers.


----------



## Will Tell (Mar 10, 2014)

I shoot 5/16 cedars spined 45 to 50 pounds from Rosé city. They fly well out of my recurves, self bows, and longbows.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

lakearcher said:


> Thanks everyone for the input and feedback. On another thread I kinda am fishin for info as well,the Centershot thread I started. I started out using Carbon express 20-40 cut to 29" ( I think this was a mistake),125 grain tips, 4" fetching. Too stiff and loud! Then tried beman 500's full length,4" fletching, multiple tips all the way to 250grains. Still impacting 3-4" to the left( I am left handed)The bemans did bare shaft tune well. As has been suggested I do not want to engrain any bad habits as I am new and trying to get my form as right as possible. Thinking about trying to adjust Centershot to rectify this last tuning issue(impacting left) and if that don't work 600-700 spine might be in my immediate future.


If the bareshaft is grouping with the fletched then the problem is form related.

-Grant


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

[email protected]" longbows = 1816s with 100-125 gr. tips for me drawing 28".


----------



## Blumanc (Mar 25, 2015)

38lb ,28" draw gt1535's full length 75 gr tips same arrows for 42lb bow, but I can also get full length 3555 ,125 gr point to work


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Bear Kodiak Mag ('70s model) 40# marked, actual weight @28" is 42#. Dacron string. Draw about 27", and use a 28" GT Traditional 1535 (.600 spine) with regular inserts and 125 gr field points, 4" feathers. 1816 with same specs, or 1916 1" longer seem to work well too.


----------



## cecil2 (Nov 6, 2008)

I shoot 35/55 full length with 150grn. points. I draw alittle over 28" and use 3-4" feathers on two of my 40# bows.


----------



## lakearcher (May 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I will make my decision on which arrows to buy based on all of the info here on this post. I will report back with my choice. Good shooting!


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Beman ICS Bowhunter 500 full length with 250 grain upfront. 28" DL


----------



## lakearcher (May 2, 2009)

Does anybody know what their arrows weigh in at? I am curious about this in relation to grains per pound of draw weight.


----------



## MTColl28734 (Aug 30, 2009)

I shoot GT 1535 29" Traditionals from my 35# Sage. I fooled around with point weights until I found that 125's work fine. They don't fly quite as well from my 40# centershot longbow, though. They might still be a little overspined, so I'm going to try some 145's.


----------



## mrdimi (Jun 1, 2014)

MTColl28734 said:


> I shoot GT 1535 29" Traditionals from my 35# Sage. I fooled around with point weights until I found that 125's work fine. They don't fly quite as well from my 40# centershot longbow, though. They might still be a little overspined, so I'm going to try some 145's.


Wouldn't adding more weight up front weaken the spine? If they fly from a 35# bow with 125gr well, for a 40# bow they would need a lighter point unless the 40# bow was slower than your 35# unless I misunderstood what you were asking?


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

mine weight 400gr.


----------



## Blumanc (Mar 25, 2015)

Mine weigh 330 ,8 gpp,10% foc


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

cubefx said:


> GoldTip Traditionals 1535 (600) with 175gr tips. Full length.


Those are beautiful arrows......are those painted or wraps? That's the arrow that I have on order and shot them a lot thru my Sebastion Flute with Kaya limbs bow back a couple years ago..........also, did you do those yourself?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Only way I'd shoot a 40lb bow is hunting.......for targets, I really prefer the lighter DW....I have 28lb Kaya limbs that I hold, because of my DL around 30 to 32 lbs.....I started at 45lbs, traded down to 40lbs and then when I was told numerous times on her to go down to 30, I finally caved in and I'm glad I did....I can shoot relatively flat with these light arrows and I can shoot 60 to 100 times with ease......I love it......I admire you young guys who can shoot all day with your 40lb bows but not for me anymore....In my teens I shot Bear bows with 40lb limbs but those days are over for me........anyway, I can get my arrows out of the Blob whereas you guys will need a chisel and hammer to retrieve yours........


----------



## MTColl28734 (Aug 30, 2009)

Good point, mrdimi. One thing I didn't mention is that my recurve is cut past center and my longbow is cut to center, so there's a bit more paradox to deal with. So a little weaker spine would work better for the longbow. I do have some cedar arrows that seem to fly just fine from the longbow, so the issue is already resolved. I just grab another quiver and hope I don't shoot any feathers off. Refletching wood arrows is not fun.


----------



## Blumanc (Mar 25, 2015)

Cubefx, where did you get the pocket quiver from . Thanks


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

rembrandt said:


> Those are beautiful arrows......are those painted or wraps? That's the arrow that I have on order and shot them a lot thru my Sebastion Flute with Kaya limbs bow back a couple years ago..........also, did you do those yourself?


Rembrandt,
I made those myself. White is a wrap.






























Blumanc said:


> Cubefx, where did you get the pocket quiver from . Thanks


Blumanc,

I making those.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

rembrandt said:


> Those are beautiful arrows......are those painted or wraps? That's the arrow that I have on order and shot them a lot thru my Sebastion Flute with Kaya limbs bow back a couple years ago..........also, did you do those yourself?


What arrows - the bow and pocket quivers are awesome!


----------



## lakearcher (May 2, 2009)

*40 # shooters*

As it turns out my draw length is actually 28.5". When I started shooting traditional equiptment my form was all scrunched up resulting in a short draw at 26". Since then I am shooting with what I beleive is good from and my draw length has grown. When I started this thread I was calculating my draw weight at 40# but with the longer DL my weight is now 45#+Here is what I settled on after tuning and getting better form. I stayed with beman 500 full length,100 grain points,4" shield cut feathers,no extra weight. Once I built out my side plate the dorado instantly started shooting clean, quiet,and accurate. Have not weighed them yet,but based on the quiet factor,I am happy.Thanks for the help you all.


----------

